# Best Labs in 16 months Progress



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Okay before anyone says these are in the toilet I KNOW. But, its still the best I've had in 16 months. Might add I'm also feeling quite ORNERY too.

Free T3 2.71 (2.18-3.98)
Free T4 1.11 (0.76-1.46)
TSH 5.13 (0.36-3.74)

Question, Am I converting properly?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would say with those results, yes, you are converting properly. (Curious to see if others see it differently...)

Glad to see your improving!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HotGrandma said:


> Okay before anyone says these are in the toilet I KNOW. But, its still the best I've had in 16 months. Might add I'm also feeling quite ORNERY too.
> 
> Free T3 2.71 (2.18-3.98)
> Free T4 1.11 (0.76-1.46)
> ...


Awesome and do note that there is always a lag time between the FREES and the TSH.

The important thing is that you feel better. Bottom line. And you deserve it. You have suffered too much already!! Can't wait for you eye surgery to be behind you also!


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Octavia and Andros.

Weird cause 03/12/2013 T3Free 2.4 T4Free 1.0 TSH 15.9 same ranges. That big of a difference in TSH in 6 weeks. Labs were also done 04/11/2013. The 04/24/2013 were surgery labs, and they also wanted to make sure I wasn't hyper for surgery. We also went from 1.25 mg three times per day to 1.25 mg per DAY YAY.

Also just got TSH receptor Antibody 1.03 (<1.01>) High but not by much. I may try for remission in a few months. OH MY GOSH could this really be right?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You do appear to be converting properly -

You also look to need an increase in your replacement


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> You do appear to be converting properly -
> 
> You also look to need an increase in your replacement


That's a bridge I haven't crossed yet. I have read some people that are ADT's (methimozole) take replacements, but I'm not sure how that works. What do you suggest?


----------

